

Why Everything You Know About Murphy's Law is Wrong - gnosis
http://www.improb.com/airchives/paperair/volume9/v9i5/murphy/murphy1.html

======
anand21
waiting eagerly for the rest of the article.

# If you apply Murphy's Law, it will no longer be applicable. :D

~~~
gnosis
Here are the other 3 parts:

[http://www.improb.com/airchives/paperair/volume9/v9i5/murphy...](http://www.improb.com/airchives/paperair/volume9/v9i5/murphy/murphy2.html)

[http://www.improb.com/airchives/paperair/volume9/v9i5/murphy...](http://www.improb.com/airchives/paperair/volume9/v9i5/murphy/murphy3.html)

[http://www.improb.com/airchives/paperair/volume9/v9i5/murphy...](http://www.improb.com/airchives/paperair/volume9/v9i5/murphy/murphy4.html)

~~~
anand21
thanks & sorry for not searching

